# Car show at Stow Maries Aerodrome Essex



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi all. Your local friendly Autosmart rep (me!) will be attending the above show this coming Sunday. If any of you wanted to pop down to either see us or just to take in the show itself we'd be delighted to see you there. I'll add a link below but I'll tell you a little bit first.

The show is being arranged by the Essex branch of the Porsche club to celebrate their 50th anniversary and they have invited along around 20 other local car clubs to join in. The event is being held at Stow Maries Aerodrome,which is one of the few remaining operational WW1 airbases. The aerodrome is currently being restored and renovated by the current owners ,who also own RS Performance who some of you may have heard of.

As well as the expected turnout of around 200-300 club cars there will be displays of F1 cars, various supercars,military vehicles,concours de elegance, hawk handling displays and,weather permitting,some vintage aircraft will be taking to the skies. The proceeds of the event are to be split between Breast cancer charity and the Essex Air Ambulance who should also be in attendance.

Stow Maries Aerodrome

If any of you DW'ers attend, please pop over and say hello to us on our stand!

James


----------

